# un avoir (facture)



## annafrombcn

Hola a todos,

Lástima que no exista un diccionario francés-español directamente! Para los que practican el "bussiness", como se dice en español "avoir" en el sentido de "credit memo" inglés, es decir, una factura en negativo, a creditar a la cuenta del cliente? Se puede decir "Nota de crédito"?
Gracias de antemano,
Anna


----------



## araceli

Hola;
Sí, yo le digo nota de crédito.
Espera a ver si hay más respuestas.
Sí, es un lío encontrar un diccionario de ese tipo online.
Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## cochagua

Sí, la nota de crédito es una factura negativa, y por lo que yo sé, en español "avoir" se traduce por "haber". Espera más opiniones, 
Saludos


----------



## Francisco Javier

Salut en France on dit souvent : * facture d'avoir* , soit tout ou partie de la  marchandise a été rendue, soit pour signifier une ristourne ou remise...ou une annulation de facture..

Vous avez tous raison en Espagnol j'ai trouvé une définition très complète de ; *NOTA DE CRÉDITO*

   1. DEFINICIÓN

La Nota de Crédito será emitida al mismo adquiriente o usuario para modificar comprobante de pago emitidas con anterioridad. Específicamente para disminuir (abonar o acreditar) el importe de una factura a la que no se le ha considerado oportunamente ciertos descuentos o que por pronto pago se deba conceder un determinado descuento, así como por la anulación de operaciones.


----------



## volverine

bonjour

comment peut on traduire "un avoir" (dans le sens contraire de "facture", dans le commerce, quand on ne peut rembourser le client directement)
merci


----------



## muriel.m

Bonjour,

j'ai pensé à "un bono" mais je pense qu'il doit y avoir un autre nom plus approprié. Attends d'autres propositions


----------



## totor

un crédito.


----------



## danosa

"nota de crédito" ou (langue fam.) "VALE"


----------



## volverine

muchas gracias para sus respuestas...


----------



## ena 63

Volverine, si me lo permites,
se dice;
"muchas gracias  por sus respuestas"

¡ánimo!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un "*abono*" es también un término muy utilizado.


----------



## Anthos

Hola a todos:
en transacciones cotidianas (una tienda, un comercio, etc) lo que recibe el comprador al que no se le puede reembolsar el dinero contante y sonante es un "*vale*", esto es, un "*vale de descuento* para próximas compras".
El término "*nota de crédito*" se emplea en las operaciones más formales, más serias administrativamente hablando.
En grandes almacenes que operan con tarjetas de crédito es posible que cancelen el apunte y entonces emitan un "*reintegro*" o "*reingreso*" a la cuenta de referencia de la tarjeta.
Espero que te sirva la aclaración.
Bon soir.


----------



## lamonjaenana

Abono.

Las facturas negativas se denominan abonos y todo el mundo lo entenderá. De hecho, los programas de gestión recogen dos formas de facturar, en positivo (facturas) y en negativo (abonos)


----------



## Tina.Irun

lamonjaenana said:


> Abono.
> 
> Las facturas negativas se denominan abonos y todo el mundo lo entenderá. De hecho, los programas de gestión recogen dos formas de facturar, en positivo (facturas) y en negativo (abonos)


 
Confirmo.  Hoy en día, lo más habitual es realizar un *abono* (émettre un avoir) o una nota de abono.


----------



## Wanda_Brown

También "vale de compra"


----------



## Tina.Irun

> También "vale de compra"


 
No es lo mismo: "vale de compra" es un "bon d'achat".
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...compra"+bon+d'achat"&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es

_"El *vale de compra* es un documento emitido por el comercio, por una cantidad cierta que_ _*solo puede ser canjeado por productos* en el establecimiento emisor durante el periodo de validez que figura en aquél. __Cualquier limitación para hacer efectivo su canje deberá figurar en el mismo. Si no figura plazo se entenderá ilimitado._

_La entrega de vales, cuando obedezca a cambios de productos o artículos, realizados por los consumidores, sin razón o motivo justificado es un servicio voluntario del establecimiento, no obligatorio, siempre y cuando no se haya publicitado la devolución del dinero en efectivo."_

*En el abono se devuelve el dinero.*


----------



## Llibertat71

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bueno días,
en un contexto de una carta de reclamación, ¿qué significa "faire un avoir"? Los contextos encontrados en Internet no me lo acaban de dejar claro.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## nmerydem

El que "fait un avoir" es la empresa que te da un vale.

De manera general si en una carta de reclamation escribes:

"je voudrais que vous me fassiez un avoir pour la somme de XX euros"

Eso quiere decir que quieres que te den un vale de XXeuros


----------



## Tina.Irun

> en un contexto de una carta de reclamación, ¿qué significa "faire un avoir"?


es "hacer/realizar un *abono"*, como indicado en algunos posts anteriores.


----------



## la casita

Buenos dias, 
me he leido esta parte del foro, y me pregunto porque se utiliza abono en 'avoir" y abono en 'abonnement' con son cosas muy distintas .
Conque tengo las 2 expresiones que traducir, me pareceria un poco raro : 
hacer un abono de abono.... 
Yo pondria mas bien hacer une nota de credito del abono ? 
que opinais ? 

gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Como ya se indicó "nota de crédito" = "nota de abono".
Puedes realizar una "nota de crédito del abono nº ..." pero recuerdo también que  aunque se dice coloquialmente "abono" para "abonnement", 
el término que se utiliza es "suscripción" por lo que también sería válido una "nota de abono de la suscripcion nº..."

"Nota de Abono" es más habitual en España y "Nota de Crédito" en América Latina - http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:JpdhYqQ6MuUJ:forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1334959+nota+de+cr%C3%A9dito+nota+de+abono&cd=30&hl=es&ct=clnk  "Nota de crédito" es la traducción del inglés "credit note".


----------



## Helloise

He trabajado en departamentos comerciales de varias empresas y siempre decíamos *Nota de abono*. Esto es en España.


----------

